# HELP!!



## valtaya (Jan 3, 2003)

I have really bad anxiety attacks which I have been working on but I'm facing something that to me is quite big.In a couple of days I am ment to be meeting up with an old school friend who I havent seen in a quite along time.. Now this to a normal person would seem like nothing, but to me.. Im scared to death!!! I have tried to put him off for a while to see if I can get better but he wont listen..Is there anything I can take to try and calm myself down?


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

XANAX


----------



## cokama (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi not much consolation but I do know exactly what you are going through, I take clonazapam when I am feeling more anxious which is good as it is not too sedating but enough to relax you. Another alternative which may work for you is to try Rescue Remedy, A homeopathic remedy which may be enough to get you through. Also try to learn some breathing exercises to relax yourself. All the best ah and remember no-one can make you do something you dont want to do so your friend should just understand you not ready yet.


----------



## scottk (Feb 1, 2004)

I had anxiety attacks and found from my councelor that prozac can help. I take a generic form that has helped me tremendously. I'm sure everybody is different, but it might be something to ask your dr about.


----------

